# Doctors in New York



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello.. I've been searching for a while now for a doctor familiar with either DP or dissociation in general and have had no luck whatsoever. If anyone in the NY area can recommend someone it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sure you could find a good Psychiatrist in NY, but might have to compromise for one that specializes in dissociative disorders. Check NY Magazines top doctors


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

I would try to find a therapist that treats patients with chronic illnesses and diseases... like cancer, MS, and other neuro diseases. Many of these docs will be closer to understanding your struggles and how it affects your life better than anyone else. A lot of the pyschologists that deal with depression anxiety and dissociative disorders are used to having patients come in and complain about their wives, jobs, and where they are taking their next vacation. This is especially true in NYC. If you have true DP and you have had it for a very long time you're condition is probably more closer in line to those with real diseases and chronic illnesses. I know you may not want to look at like this but it their is at least partial truth in it.

The psychologists specializing in anxiety and depression are not gonna get it and even what they know about dissociative disorders right now is vague, limited, and incorrect simply because most psychologists they view dissociative disorders as an extension of anxiety and depression. New research will continue to show that dissociative disorders come from brain damage, diseases, autoimmunes, infections and this sort of stuff. It is an entirely different struggle when something is rooted in these types of neurological conditions. Anxiety and Depression may be linked to DP in the sense that having DP causes anxiety and depression but other than that their is not much connection. A lot of this is my opinion, but maybe it offers a fresh perspective and you may do well to deal with therapists that deal with chronic disease. Whatever the case I hope you see some improvement as it can never hurt to deal with a therapist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

AndyD said:


> A lot of the pyschologists that deal with depression anxiety and dissociative disorders are used to having patients come in and complain about their wives, jobs, and where they are taking their next vacation. This is especially true in NYC.


What an odd thing to say.

Wouldn't you think a psychologist who actually deals with dissociative disorders would be the ones to go for? Especially if you actually HAD a dissociative disorder?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

AndyD said:


> New research will continue to show that dissociative disorders come from brain damage, diseases, autoimmunes, infections and this sort of stuff. It is an entirely different struggle when something is rooted in these types of neurological conditions.


Hmm.. Old research shows that over 90% of dissociative disorders are caused by trauma&#8230;


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

I dont think DP is a necessarily a dissociative disorder. I think it is brain damage or a disruption of chemistry in a persons brain but I do not believe most cases are caused my pyschological trauma, attachment issues, mental stress and a lot of the going nonsense that some of our conventional "medical theories" claim they are related to. Perhaps there are some cases caused by this, but I believe this would be extremely rare and most cases arise from neurological damage due to toxins, diseases, infections, metabolic disorders, ect. Similar to epilepsy for example. Do we tell people with epilepsy they have an abuse/stress based illness? No we treat it as a disruption in chemistry and it is treated with medications. They used to tell mothers that had autistic children that their child's illness was due to bad parenting. They used to think C-Diff was an autoimmune disease before they realized it was a bacteria and they treated this people with steriods that surpressed their immune system and knocked them off. Maybe this puts it in perspective a bit. The going thought within the conventional medical community on these things are not always correct.

In my opinion DP has nothing to due with psychology and therefore becomes questionable if it is in fact a dissociative disorder . I believe psychological problems, anxiety, depression, and dissociation are a result of DP but do not cause it. If epilepsy is left untreated it will cause dissociative episodes too. If we didn't have meds for epilepsy we'd be calling it something else very bogus or maybe even classifying as a dissociative disorder since it can in fact cause this. I'm sure there are people that disagree and I assuming you are one of them, but this is my view on it. Whatever the case, I am just like everyone else on here looking for ways to manage it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

Can I ask how you propose to treat your DPD based on your understanding? I assuming you have DPD?

I'm interested in why you don't believe the general medical understanding of dissociative disorders? From what I've gathered, trauma is not always the cause, but mostly it is, and for that reason it's generally seen as a defence mechanism of the mind to cope with overwhelming experiences.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Ha. How ridiculous.... I spent time crafting and posting a nice response for you Zed. I posted it the other day and now it is mysteriously missing. ?!?! Hmmm Very weird. Anyway what I said in much longer and detailed way in once sentence is more or less.... Treat DP by treating the underlying medical issue. Maybe the moderators don't like what I am saying or something so they removed it. Anyway that's the jist of it but I cited some good examples and actual productive testing you can explore to see if it is triggering your DP. If I get a little more time I will try to get back on here to post it again.


----------

